# Solved: Invalid MAC Address



## omsoft (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a Linksys WAP55AG access point and a Dell Latitude E4300 laptop. The laptop has wireless 1510 wireless-n wlan mini-card.

I do MAC filtering on the access point. This works well with another laptop and Blackberry and such. But when I enter the MAC address of the E4300, I get an Invalid MAC address error. The only difference I noticed between all other MAC addresses and this one is that this address starts with first number as c4. All others are 00 . 
hanks.
Could that be the reason? Dell website seems to imply that the card is backward compatible with 802 G.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## schang626 (Mar 2, 2010)

this happened to me once on a linksys router. what i did was i changed the first number to 00 and it worked. It might work for u too.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try this MAC Address Lookup site, it'll tell you if the MAC address is valid.


----------



## omsoft (Apr 23, 2010)

I tried putting 00 instead of c4 and that does not do the trick.

I also checked the MAC address database, but none of mine are recognized. May be it is not uptodate.


----------



## omsoft (Apr 23, 2010)

ON further checking,c417fe belongs to  Hon Hai Precision Ind. Co.,Ltd. and I assume a legit vendor.

How do I tell the access point that it is a valid address? I also tried a firmware upgrade on the access point. But no difference.

Thanks.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd have to assume that a firmware upgrade for the WAP and/or driver updates for the adapter are about the only avenues here.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Is there some reason you have to use MAC Address filtering instead of encryption?


----------



## omsoft (Apr 23, 2010)

I am using PSK TKP and MAC filtering as an additional layer of deterrent.

Do you have any other suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I assume that you mean WPA(2)-PSK encryption with TKIP. That has not yet been broken (with a strong passphrase), so it is sufficient. I don't know why you are getting the error message, and my only suggestion is to read The ABCs of securing your wireless network, or similar information, and see if it changes your mind about continuing to fight this issue.


----------



## omsoft (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks I will look at the link. I was just hoping an extra layer. I know it can be spoofed.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The addition of MAC filtering only makes it harder for you to use your network, as you have already discovered.  It adds precious little to real security. I run WPA2/AES, and I don't lose any sleep worrying about people cracking my wireless network.


----------

